# Login problem on Kindle Fire



## JosefKostan (Jan 30, 2021)

I cannot access my WiFi network on anyone of my four Kindle Fire’s (6”,7”, 8” or 10”)...
cannot download books/magazine’s or access internet via Silk browser...it works fine on 
Paperwhite and the Apple devices in the house...

the wierd part is if I take any of the Kindle Fire’s to Starbucks, they work fine for above issue’s...

HELP!!! new issue of Time Magazine shows up on Home Screen but when I try to download it I get 
”you’re offline, login in to network” message...


----------



## JosefKostan (Jan 30, 2021)

JosefKostan said:


> I cannot access my WiFi network on anyone of my four Kindle Fire’s (6”,7”, 8” or 10”)...
> cannot download books/magazine’s or access internet via Silk browser...it works fine on
> Paperwhite and the Apple devices in the house...
> 
> ...





JosefKostan said:


> I cannot access my WiFi network on anyone of my four Kindle Fire’s (6”,7”, 8” or 10”)...
> cannot download books/magazine’s or access internet via Silk browser...it works fine on
> Paperwhite and the Apple devices in the house...
> 
> ...





JosefKostan said:


> I cannot access my WiFi network on anyone of my four Kindle Fire’s (6”,7”, 8” or 10”)...
> cannot download books/magazine’s or access internet via Silk browser...it works fine on
> Paperwhite and the Apple devices in the house...
> 
> ...


----------



## JosefKostan (Jan 30, 2021)

Wanted Troubleshooter:

took 10“ Kindle Fire to Panera Bread to download latest magazine issue subscribed to via Amazon...

(1) WiFi worked for internet via their Silk browser
(2) was able to download book from Kindle Library

*COULD NOT download magazine issue getting “connect to WiFi“ message...

*FWIW: was able to download magazines on Kindle for last few months until recently


----------

